# tagger dudes??????????????



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

does anyone know where to get the two little tagger dudes one has a pouch over his shoulder blue hat and brown hood type sweatshirt, and the other has a backpack on and a grey sweatshirt??????????? blue jeans, ive seen the ones on ebay they are okay but want these two characters???????? any ideas website other???????? let blueregal know if you have some ideas!  Are they in g-scale? and are the tagger decals are they g-scale or ho, cant find g scale only ho scale???????? thanks ahead of time! [email protected][img]/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif[/img]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Make 'em!


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

They are available but, I think it's only through ebay if you search back through the archived posts there was a post on them. 

Jack


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I suspect I'm showing my age here, but...What the heck is a "tagger dude?" 

Thanks 

Dawg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

ps im 59 years young!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

these figures are not handmade, and are out there somewhere, just have to find supplier, rr ave was the same way want theyre new figures, and know what they are but not available yet, or i cant find them anyway, sent an email to theyre website i believe no answer!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as I thought...one of "them young whippersnappers!" LOL


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Homies have a tagger in their line.  It is in boxed set #1.  Here is a link:

http://www.aaglobalind.com/homies.htm


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gifi know about the homies tagger if you read my post that is the one on ebay, and on the homies site! the description i gave does not match either of those, and i know of them and do not want those two, the ones i want are like the description i gave.  dawgnabbit has the photos of ones i want, waiting for him to post for me as i dont understand how to load a pictue into this site. thanks everyone keep looking /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

As I posted in my earlier reply, look through the archived threads I rememeber a post coming through on these 2 figures and I think that they come with a 55 gal. drum to stand on.


Jack


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

were they from the same company that did the kids and the officer---like Barney Fife?


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I'll be happy to post the pictures for you, but I haven't received them yet.

I sent you a message about this.

Dawg


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, these are the pix Jerry wanted posted:










And










I'm guessing the second picture has the "taggers" in it.

Dawg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

there you go guys these are the little fugitives and westerners im looking for let me know if you know theyre wherabouts??????????????? thanks everybody for the help/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to the guy who emailed me to look through the archives i went back to 2006 couldnt or didnt find anything on the little tagger dudes. but thanks just the same!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------

